# Old guitar



## Southbound33 (Jul 1, 2015)

I made this wall art for myself a few years ago, a HEAVILY painted youth guitar. It took weeks to dry.










Shoutout to sleist for the "chair" theme






Edit: Just noticed the dog hair in the first pic


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 1, 2015)

A different crop (vertical) on that second shot for me.  I also would like to see the entire guitar.  Maybe a little cleanup on the walls.


----------

